# Do your dogs watch the TV?



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola gets addicted! Like completely absorbed I'm what she is watching. It's unreal... If I talk to her she looks at me out of the corner of her eye then back to the TV as if to say shhhh... I'm watching, don't disturb me!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Not bothered with the TV (yet!) but they both like my laptop, especially my floating bubbles screensaver!!! I have to watch them when they are on my lap as they like to type stuff too, using their head or paws, they aren't fussy which!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy loves to watch television and has done from an early age.
Like Lola she really concentrates and her head and eyes follow the characters
She sometimes gets up and stands in front of the screen especially if animals are involved.
In fact I have just had to switch the film off that is currently on ITV as she was getting very distressed barking at tv there was a GSD in the scene.
She also goes up to our surround speakers and barks at them.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Poppy, you are so funny!  she is really concentrating on that TV at what must look like a humongous dog to her!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes Christine!! That's what Lola was watching.. I am Legend! I got tired there so switched the TV off to come to bed. She ran over to me then to the TV looking for where the picture had gone (TV now on standby), I felt guilty.. She must have been enjoying! She watched a Jodie Foster one last night and was glued the whole way through.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Oh Poppy, you are so funny!  she is really concentrating on that TV at what must look like a humongous dog to her!!!


She was watching the Paul O'Grady programme her favourite. We have to be quiet when it is on or we get dirty looks from her.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I think it must be that the television has a large screen and it is at her eye level when she sits on the sofa.x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger will watch it now and then if some thing grabs her attentions.like a dog barking or some thing like that .but not very often does she just sit and watch


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola has never paid any attention to the TV. We even tried to get her to look at it when crufts was on but we failed completely!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

That's so funny, mine have never noticed the TV even though we have a massive one for my OH to watch sport on!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola gets completely engrossed! Nina looks now and again if she hears an animal but Lola actually watches it no matter what the genre is!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Meg isn't bothered with the TV but loves watching me play candy crush on the lap top, tries to paw all the candies - very cute!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

tessybear said:


> That's so funny, mine have never noticed the TV even though we have a massive one for my OH to watch sport on!


Perhaps its sport they don't like try the arts channel


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley got quite excited when Crufts was on! he has not bothered so much recently though, occasionally looks up if a dog is barking but not that often, watched 'Hotel for dogs' the other day and he did jump up when a dog howled - its meant to be a kids film but its great for any dog lover to watch.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Dudley got quite excited when Crufts was on! he has not bothered so much recently though, occasionally looks up if a dog is barking but not that often, watched 'Hotel for dogs' the other day and he did jump up when a dog howled - its meant to be a kids film but its great for any dog lover to watch.
> 
> View attachment 20081


Love that pictured Dudley!!

His coat is DELICIOUS!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Love that pictured Dudley!!
> 
> His coat is DELICIOUS!


Sob, Sob - that was before it was cut! its a little longer again now but is getting thicker and curlier, I would have loved it to stay as it was around 10-12 months, still love him however of course.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is another picture of Poppy watching tv


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Wow - that is one BIG dog!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Oh Wow - that is one BIG dog!!


The one on the tele x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola watching "Surprise Surprise" on TV...


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

She is really staring better not get in her way x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha. That's her cat pose!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Lola watching "Surprise Surprise" on TV...


Love

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She loves you back!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Great thread, I love these pics!! Poppy watches when there are animal sounds too, looking a bit confused and barking sometimes - one channel have been using the Psycho music and it sends her into a barking frenzy, it freaks her out! She also activates the apps on my iPad with her nose (lovely snotty screen now)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola has even been known to growl at hooded teenagers on the TV


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes Ludo watches TV  He sits quietly on the floor and watches. He seems to prefer cartoons. He also barked at some kittens on the TV the other day - hilarious!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the pictures of beautiful Lola - obviously a child of our times, addicted to square screens 
Inzi has never been remotely interested in the televison, Kiki on the other hand watches it very closely if there are animals on it, or rowdy behaviour... She feels obliged to comment grumbling, barking and moving closer to the tv to make sure her point is heard.
Little Dot sat and watched Beethoven (the film, not the musician) with Lizzie - bolt upright and staring at the screen.
However both of mine eventually fall asleep - unlike Lola!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Rafferty is terrible with the TV - we find it really difficult to watch anything with animals in it!! He just barks all the time though he does seem to have calmed down a bit recently.
He even recognises the Countryfile music and will bark, sometimes from another room, even before any animals have been shown. He also barks at the BBC trailer with the dogs and hippos, but will also bark at the music when it's the bikes 
Has anyone any ideas how we can stop him?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Laughing at Lola the telly addict!! 

I don't watch much TV at all...I have seen Molly run up to it midst Pedigree Chum adverts and the likes though!! 

xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle watches football


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I didn't think mine watched tv - but ruby has just gone crazy at the big dog on the ibuleve advert, where the lady is throwing a ball for her dog, she was growling, lying low and then finally barking and jumping up at the tv - all very surprising and funny to watch!


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep..










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha fantastic, dexter will get square eyes been so close, if something disappears off screen does he tend to try and look behind?


----------



## Ail cromie (Sep 18, 2013)

Aj loves the music to coronation street..wherever he is in the house or should he be sleeping as soon as it starts he comes runnin in stands in front of tv watches for the cat gives a growl and a bark and goes back to wherever he was beforehand!


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes he does and of course that's where all the wires are to get tangled in. Always having to clean his nose prints off the screen. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wouldn't life be boring without them?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy watching tonight's new dog programme.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the tail swish!


----------

